# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  فرمول برنامه ريزي

## mahsa92

سلام بچه ها شنيدم برنامه ريزي ي فرمول داره كه بر اساس ضريب هر درس برنامتو ميريزي قبلا ديده بودم ولي نميدونم كجا كه طبق اون فرمول مشخص ميشد مثلا زيست رو دقيقا چقدر براش وقت بذاري اينو كسي داره برام بذاره؟
يادمه اينجوري نوشته بود
زيست ضريب ١٢
شيمي ضريب ٩
رياضي ضريب ٦
فيزيك ضريب ٦
و عمومي ها به ترتيب...
بعد بر اساس اينكه هفته ٧روز داره و ضريب هردرس چقده بهت ميفهمةنه عاقلانه ترين زمان خوندن هر درس چقدره

لطفا لطفا لطفا هركي ميدونه بهم بگه 
ممنون


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Mojtaba93

دوست عزیز برنامه ریزی نه فرمول میخواد  نه  هوش و نه استعداد

..................................................  ..............

 اولین ملاک برنامه ریزی  خود شخص  و افراد هستن  

1 این که چه ساعتی در روز میتونن مطالعه کنن

2-  هوش و استعداد یک فرد : ممکنه فردی یک مطلب  10 بار بخونه یاد بگیره ممکنه فردی با یک باز خوندن مطلب خوب یاد بگیره
3- میزان قدرت بیان افراد 

4 میزان تاثیر کتاب 

5- و .....................

 بهترین برنامه ریز خود فرد   هست که به تمام جزییات و خلقیات خویش وارده  

 چه بسا بهترین برنامه ریز دنیا هم برای کسی برنامه ریزی میکنه بر اساس سلایق و خلقیات خودش تعیین کنه و  فرد هیچ موفقیتی نداشته باشه 

.........................................

موفق باشید

----------


## soroush91

> سلام بچه ها شنيدم برنامه ريزي ي فرمول داره كه بر اساس ضريب هر درس برنامتو ميريزي قبلا ديده بودم ولي نميدونم كجا كه طبق اون فرمول مشخص ميشد مثلا زيست رو دقيقا چقدر براش وقت بذاري اينو كسي داره برام بذاره؟
> يادمه اينجوري نوشته بود
> زيست ضريب ١٢
> شيمي ضريب ٩
> رياضي ضريب ٦
> فيزيك ضريب ٦
> و عمومي ها به ترتيب...
> بعد بر اساس اينكه هفته ٧روز داره و ضريب هردرس چقده بهت ميفهمةنه عاقلانه ترين زمان خوندن هر درس چقدره
> 
> ...


سلام. این ضرایب طبق ضرایب درس ها تو کنکور تو زیرگروه 1 مد نظر بوده.
ادبیات 4
عربی 2
دین و زندگی 3
زبان 2
--------
ریاضی 2
زیست 4
فیزیک 2
شیمی 3
چون اختصاصی ها سه برابر عمومی ها اهمیت و ضریب دارند ضربدر 3 میشن. حالا برای هر درس باید ساعت مطالعه هر هفته رو در ضریب ضرب کرده و تقسیم بر کل ضرایب بکنین(44)
میتونین واسه زمین هم 2 یا 1 در نظر بگیرین. البته این فقط چارچوب رو بهتون میده و شما باید با توجه به نیاز خودتون اون ها رو بالا پایین کنین

----------


## farshidr90

برنامه ریزی بستگی به فهم تو یادگیری دروس اوقات بیکاری شما و خیلی چیزهای دیگر بستگی داره.

----------

